# Looking to sell a few Muscle bikes



## Bicyclelegends (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a few Muscle bike I would like to sell, they are not my thing and I just need the room for other projects. I have a BF Goodrich Cheetah II $65.00, Sears 3 speed $90.00, Western Flyer Buzz bike $60.00, Stingray Jr. $80.00 and a Gremlin $150.00. Let me know if interested. Thanks


----------



## George Eggleston (Oct 26, 2011)

can you give me an idea what it would cost to ship the BF Goodrich Cheetah II to San Antonio Texas 78240?


----------



## slingshot dude (Nov 1, 2011)

how much for the cheater slick tire ? im in St. louis!


----------



## tr2640 (Nov 3, 2011)

*western flyer*

hello my friend,

   how much to ship the western flyer to Beachwood NJ 08722 and what is the tire size on that puppy also  what is the height in inches to the seat.

    TY
  Lance


----------



## Bicyclelegends (Nov 8, 2011)

*Cheater*



slingshot dude said:


> how much for the cheater slick tire ? im in St. louis!




Not selling parts, need to sell the bike whole. thanks


----------



## Ray (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi!  Where are you located?


----------



## bobsbikes (Nov 9, 2011)

*bikes for sale*

how much for the stingray jr shiped to 
middletown ohio 45042


----------



## Bicyclelegends (Nov 12, 2011)

*BF Goodrich Cheetah II*



George Eggleston said:


> can you give me an idea what it would cost to ship the BF Goodrich Cheetah II to San Antonio Texas 78240?




Sorry for the delay. I can box it and weigh it to get an exact price but without doing that it would probably be 40 to 60 dollars what ever it would cost me. Thanks Mark


----------



## Bicyclelegends (Nov 12, 2011)

*stingray jr.*



bobsbikes said:


> how much for the stingray jr shiped to
> middletown ohio 45042




sorry the stingray jr sold for 75. in town (St. Louis)  thanks Mark


----------



## dungo (Nov 13, 2011)

What year is the cheetah? would you Take $110 for the Cheetah including shipping.  I am located in Saskatchewan, Canada
Let me know
Thanks


----------



## shermangasaurusrex (May 5, 2012)

Hello, I was wondering if you've sold the Gremlin yet? If not, I am interested in it (really only want the chain guard, but realize you're not parting these out), and was wondering what the total cost of sending it out to Vancouver (Surrey) B.C. Canada?

Thanks for your time regarding this bike.


----------



## drane1 (May 15, 2012)

How much for the Gremlin?


----------



## kickback (May 15, 2012)

I would like to buy the Gremlin if you still have it. I have sent you a PM


----------



## drane1 (May 15, 2012)

*gremlin*

How much are you asking for the gremlin?


----------



## alvinfree2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Agree with upstairs said, back here I feel really comfortable, and can afford to share each other's thoughts, cool! A man, I was playing a game, fun, web site http:// www.mmolive.com/ interested to join us to build teams.


----------

